# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Srl con Sede legale e operativa presso abitazione in uso promiscuo

## MaxZeta78

Buongiorno a tutti ,  
Sto cercando di risolvere questo dubbio: 
Società di Sviluppo Software SRL esistente da decenni con
- 2 dipendenti a tempo Indeterminato (Sviluppatore + Segretaria Custumer Service ).
- Consiglio di amministrazione fatto da due soci ( padre/figlio). 
Per riduzione costi si desidera chiudere l'attuale ufficio in affitto e spostare la sede legale presso l'abitazione di uno dei due soci in uso promiscuo 
I due dipendenti (ovviamente d'accordo) svolgerebbero il loro lavoro INTERAMENTE da casa ( telelavoro/smartworking ) 
L'abitazione ha una superficie ridotta (circa 30 mq ) , non divisibile in stanze. 
Premesso che è noto che sia possibile aprire la SEDE LEGALE e che per le società solitamente corrisponda con la SEDE OPERATIVA :  non siamo sicuri ci siano limiti o disposizioni per cui la SEDE OPERATIVA sia considerata VALIDA in questo contesto.
Per il nostro commercialista la situazione non è attuabile.
Internet a riguardo parla prettamente di studi professionali/ditte individuali e non SRL.   
Vi ringrazio per i vostri suggerimenti 
MZ

----------


## c.t.

> Buongiorno a tutti ,  
> Sto cercando di risolvere questo dubbio: 
> Società di Sviluppo Software SRL esistente da decenni con
> - 2 dipendenti a tempo Indeterminato (Sviluppatore + Segretaria Custumer Service ).
> - Consiglio di amministrazione fatto da due soci ( padre/figlio). 
> Per riduzione costi si desidera chiudere l'attuale ufficio in affitto e spostare la sede legale presso l'abitazione di uno dei due soci in uso promiscuo 
> I due dipendenti (ovviamente d'accordo) svolgerebbero il loro lavoro INTERAMENTE da casa ( telelavoro/smartworking ) 
> L'abitazione ha una superficie ridotta (circa 30 mq ) , non divisibile in stanze. 
> Premesso che è noto che sia possibile aprire la SEDE LEGALE e che per le società solitamente corrisponda con la SEDE OPERATIVA :  non siamo sicuri ci siano limiti o disposizioni per cui la SEDE OPERATIVA sia considerata VALIDA in questo contesto.
> ...

  una srl che seguo ha sede legale presso l'abitazione dell'amministratore (cui dedica 24mq). senza problemi. non ha dipendenti. quando li aveva c'era una sede operativa anche in un'altra città. se i dipendenti non lavorano presso la sede legale (che a quel punto sarebbe anche sede operativa, non l'inverso), allora ci sarebbe il problema, io penso, di fattibilità: come far lavorare, nella stessa sede, due dipendenti e l'amministratore? sembrerebbe una forzatura... ma se i dipendenti lavorano da casa, e sempre e solo da casa... non vedo il problema! non ci sono pou restrizioni alle srl, anzi.  ripeto: la sede legale di solito NON corrisponde a quella operativa, semmai è l'inverso.

----------


## MaxZeta78

> una srl che seguo ha sede legale presso l'abitazione dell'amministratore (cui dedica 24mq). senza problemi. non ha dipendenti. quando li aveva c'era una sede operativa anche in un'altra città. se i dipendenti non lavorano presso la sede legale (che a quel punto sarebbe anche sede operativa, non l'inverso), allora ci sarebbe il problema, io penso, di fattibilità: come far lavorare, nella stessa sede, due dipendenti e l'amministratore? sembrerebbe una forzatura... ma se i dipendenti lavorano da casa, e sempre e solo da casa... non vedo il problema! non ci sono pou restrizioni alle srl, anzi.  ripeto: la sede legale di solito NON corrisponde a quella operativa, semmai è l'inverso.

  
Primo grazie della risposta..  
Ti chiedo alcuni chiarimenti sul tuo commento :   

> come far lavorare, nella stessa sede, due dipendenti e l'amministratore? sembrerebbe una forzatura...

  Mi sfugge il perchè delle forzatura dell'esempio che hai riportato .   

> ma se i dipendenti lavorano da casa, e sempre e solo da casa..

  Questo è il punto saliente:
1) SEDE legale di SRL in casa ormai è "arcinoto" che si possa fare e questo punto è OK ! 
2) Dipendente che lavora SEMPRE da casa o presso TERZI è invece il punto poco chiaro perchè nel caso specifico la sede OPERATIVA sarebbe totalmente ASSENTE o comunque, vista la dimensione ridotta dell'abitazione, sarebbe *impraticabile*.  
Questo concetto è quello su cui il nostro commercialista sta puntando per dirci che non è fattibile.
Dice che una sede "operativa minima" ci dev'essere (senza citare MQ o per quanti dipendenti fossero anche remoti). 
Un'altro commercialista consultato in modo sbrigativo invece non ha ravvisato problemi , salvo il contratto di lavoro dei dipendenti che deve prevedere la possibilità di "lavoro remoto"..  
A riguardo riporto un 3D di questo forum che tocca i temi trattati : http://forum.commercialistatelematic...bitazione.html 
Grazie ancora.

----------


## c.t.

> Primo grazie della risposta..  
> Ti chiedo alcuni chiarimenti sul tuo commento :  
> Mi sfugge il perchè delle forzatura dell'esempio che hai riportato .   
> Questo è il punto saliente:
> 1) SEDE legale di SRL in casa ormai è "arcinoto" che si possa fare e questo punto è OK ! 
> 2) Dipendente che lavora SEMPRE da casa o presso TERZI è invece il punto poco chiaro perchè nel caso specifico la sede OPERATIVA sarebbe totalmente ASSENTE o comunque, vista la dimensione ridotta dell'abitazione, sarebbe *impraticabile*.  
> Questo concetto è quello su cui il nostro commercialista sta puntando per dirci che non è fattibile.
> Dice che una sede "operativa minima" ci dev'essere (senza citare MQ o per quanti dipendenti fossero anche remoti). 
> Un'altro commercialista consultato in modo sbrigativo invece non ha ravvisato problemi , salvo il contratto di lavoro dei dipendenti che deve prevedere la possibilità di "lavoro remoto"..  
> ...

  io intendevo dire che in 30mq (non divisibili come dici tu), sede legale e sede operativa (a questo punto) la vedo dura far lavorare 2 persone insieme eventualmente all'amministratore, anche se comunque possibile. Prova a vedere se entrano clienti che devono parlare con l'amministratore mentre i due dipendenti stanno al pc ecc..  
comunque non c'è alcun obbligo normativo di avere una sede operativa minima e una sede legale. l'obbligo è posto  solo sulla sede legale. 
Leggendo poi il 3D che mi hai riportato, una volta che il Comune dovesse fare qualche commento in proposito, constaterebbe che "la società non ha una sede amministrativa/legale con dipendenti nella stessa, verificherà che non si tratta di attività artigiana e che l'attività della società è realmente espletata all'esterno della sede legale".. In più, si specificherà sempre, nei contratti coi dipendenti e con i clienti, che il lavoro è fatto in remoto.... non vedo ostacoli.

----------


## paolab

puoi fare la sede presso l'abitazione, e va bene anche il telelavoro da casa dei dipendenti, non è un problema.
Attenzione solo che è opportuno separare le "cose di casa" da quelle della società. Se succede qualcosa di negativo quale un pignoramento per mancato pagamento di qualcosa se non c'e' distinzione viene pignorata qualsiasi cosa si trovi nell'abitazione, anche se era dedicata all'uso personale

----------


## MaxZeta78

@C.t. e PaoloLab, vi ringrazio ...  
Le risposte che mi avete dato seguono la linea a cui ero arrivato anch'io tramite ricerche (da non addetto ai lavori ) 
Attendo incontro con Commercialista "fisico" per valutare su quali punti non si trova d'accordo ed sicuramente vi chiederò altri suggerimenti o consigli. 
Buona giornata.

----------


## gbuccoliero

Buongiorno,e complimenti x le spiegazioni sempre Precise e Compendiose. 
Vi pongo il mio quesito. 
Io sono Conduttore di una Abitazione sin dal Settembre 2014 con un Contratto di Affitto 4+4.
Il Proprietario/Locatore, a mia Insaputa e senza almeno avvertirmi della sua Intenzione, 
ha Venduto l'Immobile ad un Terzo, 
ed io sono Venuto a Conoscenza della Vendita solo quando il nuovo Proprietario 
mi ha Inviato una Lettera in Data 28/12/2015, e quindi a Vendita già fatta tra di Loro,
e oltretutto quando io ero già dentro l'Abitazione come Conduttore/Inquilino da oltre 1 Anno. 
Non so quindi se io quale Inquilino/Conduttore avessi qualche Diritto 
eventualmente ad Acquistare l'Abitazione e ad essere privilegiato rispetto a terzi 
proprio in Virtù del mio Contratto di Locazione. 
La Lettera del nuovo Proprietario era quindi solo ed unicamente finalizzata ad Informarmi, 
la Vedita era infatti già stata effettuata, 
e solo per avvertirmi che aveva Acquistato l'Immobile a me Locato
quale Conduttore, sin dal 01/09/2014, 
e che era Diventato quindi il Nuovo Proprietario a cui Corrispondere i Canoni di Locazione. 
Come ho scritto all'Inizio il mio Contratto con l'Iniziale Proprietario 
era di Contratto di Affitto 4+4 e quindi con Scadenza dei miei primi 4 Anni in Data 31/08/2018. 
A 5 Mesi prima della Scadenza dei primi 4 Anni Contrattuali, 
Contratto 4+4, Scadenza in Data 31/08/2018, 
il nuovo Proprietario, che aveva Acquistato l'Immobile, mi ha Inviato una Nuova Lettera 
nella quale e con la quale mi Informava di non Voler Rinnovare il Proseguio del Contratto di Fitto 
e di voler Ritornare in Possesso dell'Immobile a far data dalla Scadenza dei primi 4 Anni, 
vale a dire in Data 31/08/2018, e comunque Riconsegnargli l'Immobile entro e non oltre il 03/09/2018.  
Ovviamente ho chiesto al Nuovo proprietario di essere un po Elastico 
e di darmi il Tempo di Trovare un'Altra Abitazione 
e di darmi ancora almeno una Proroga di altri 60/90 Giorni a partire dal 31/08/2018 
e quindi poter rimanere dentro la casa almeno sino alla fine di Novembre sino cioè al 30/11/2018.   
A questa mia Richiesta di proroga di 60/90 Giorni il Proprietario mi ha fatto Scrivere dal suo Legale 
chiedendomi di Sgomberare e Lasciare Libera l'Abitazione alla Data richiesta, e cioè in Data 03/09/2018, 
stante anche che secondo il Legale del Proprietario io avrei Cambiato la Destinazione d'Uso dell'Abitazione 
in quanto nella stessa ho anche la Sede Legale della mia Società 
che è Distributore di Prodotti e Servizi Cloud (Licenze d'Uso Software) per Professionisti, 
Commercialisti e/o Consulenti del Lavoro.   
Vero è che la Sede Legale della mia Società coincide con la mia Abitazine
ma Ovviamente la mia Abitazione non è usata ne per lavoro ne per Accogliere o Ricevere i Clienti, 
che sono Tutti Esclusivamente Commercialisti e/o Consulenti del Lavoro, 
e non altra Tipologia di Clienti e/o Utenti Domestici e/o Privati,
stante che sono io che vado presso i Clienti e non loro presso di me.  
Quindi dal Punto di Vista Logistico, Operativo e Funzionale 
l'Abitazione nulla centra e nulla ha a che fare Operativamente
con il mio Lavoro se non per Poter Ricevere le Comunicazioni Postali,
Lettere, Raccomandate ecc ecc
inviate alla mia Società e di cui io sono il Titolare e Amministratore. 
Secondo voi avrei come dice l'Avvocato del Proprietario 
mi Accusa di aver mutato l'uso pattuito dell'Immobile Locato
solo per aver destinato l'Indirizzo Postale a Sede Legale della Mia Società??? 
Come ho detto poco sopra nella Abitazione a me locata non ricevo Clienti
in quanto sono io che riceco in giro i nuovi e potenziali Clienti
o mi reco presso le loro Sedi, Studi Professionali di Commercialisti e/o Consulenti del Lavoro,
per Aggiornare i Contratti e/o Sottoscrivere dei Nuovi Contratti. 
Quindi dal Punto di Vista Logistico, Operativo e Funzionale l'Abitazione nulla centra e nulla ha a che fare 
con il mio Lavoro se non per Poter Ricevere le Comunicazioni Postali,
Lettere, Raccomandate ecc ecc
inviate alla mia Società e di cui io sono il Titolare e Amministratore.  
Gianni

----------


## paolab

Gli avvocati puntano sempre a sparare tante cartucce nella speranza che poi almeno una giunga al punto... secondo me come dici tu nel tuo caso l'aver messo la sede legale dell'attività presso l'abitazione non ha modificato la destinazione d'uso

----------

